# laptops Based On Amd M780G (Mobile) Chipset



## solidashraf (Mar 27, 2008)

When can we expect the launch of Amd M780G based laptops in India and Worldwide?I have read so many articles suggesting that this is a revolutionary chipset,which delivers awesome graphics output comparable to many budget discrete Graphics cards.What wil be the pricing of these laptop Ranges,and which of the system builders will offer it in India?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2008)

*ati.amd.com/products/mobile.html 

There are lot of DX10 mobile GPU's available for lappy. You need not wait for 780G. Pick a lappy with DX10 GPU like 8600GT M or ATI Mobillity Radeon HD3600 series and enjoy gaming on a lappy.

as of now, I haven't even heard of 780G for mobile platform.


----------



## solidashraf (Mar 27, 2008)

I know what do u mean but the M780g  igp based notebook will deffinately be less power consuming and will give best price/performance ratio


----------

